# New Futurama



## pokernut951 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Comedy Central Gives 'Futurama' A Future*


_*Groenig Show To Return With New Episodes*_

*(June 26 2006)* - Comedy Central, the cable outlet perhaps best known for the potty-mouth animation series "South Park," is giving the series "Futurama" a new lease on life as the cable channel has set a deal with 20th Century Fox Television to produce at least 13 new episodes of the animated series, according to TheFutonCritic. The series, which followed the adventures of a pizza delivery boy propelled 1,000 years into the future, originally ran on the Fox broadcast network from 1999 to 2003.

 The new episodes will air along with the show's off-network run on Comedy Central, set to begin sometime in 2008. The new deal, signed in October of 2005, is valued at an impressive $400,000 per episode, nearly triple the estimated $10 million Cartoon Network paid for the show back in 2002. It's not clear how much Comedy Central will pay for the new episodes, the report said.

 Series regulars Billy West, Katey Sagal and John DiMaggio and creators Matt Groening and David X. Cohen are all expected to return for the new installments. - Article by Scott Nance


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 28, 2006)

There is a god ..............of some sort.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a little woried that they are leaving it off air for too long - allot of people might loose interest in it since its still two years away. but abart from that im over the moon!


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 28, 2006)

Repeats of the original are on Cartoon network in the US 4 or 5 times a week on their Adult Swim program. I don't think it will loose any following.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe some of the writers have yet to get on board with this new run-cross your fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 28, 2006)

*WoooHooo!

I love futerama, I have 3 box sets, it is miles better than simpsons...!   *


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 28, 2006)

Great news! I love Futurama and here's hoping the quality is as high as it was originally.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 29, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Great news! I love Futurama and here's hoping the quality is as high as it was originally.


 
If we're lucky the quality will hold as well as the resurrected "Family Guy."


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 29, 2006)

*does happy dance*

Whoo Hoo! More Futurama!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 29, 2006)

Best cartoon on TV. Thank god it's back


----------



## The Ace (Jun 29, 2006)

Great, any idea when It'll hit the UK ?


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Ace said:
			
		

> Great, any idea when It'll hit the UK ?


Baring time warp stories, well before it takes place.


----------



## Psyloke (Jul 11, 2006)

That news has actually made my day... nice one!!


----------



## Adasunshine (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic news, thankyou so much for letting us know!

I *love* Futurama, like Kye, I prefer it to The Simpsons.

This has made my day - thankyou

xx


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

*This is great news! I really like Futurama and watch the reruns on Cartoon Network most everynight. *


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 20, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Baring time warp stories, well before it takes place.


 
You could not have told me that there was going to be new episodes  

That is just mean...


----------



## Paige Turner (Jul 20, 2006)

You'll have to pardon the mixing of threads, but I believe that it's impossible to look at the word "Futurama" the same way after listening to the Llama Song.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 4, 2006)

I just bought seasons 2, 3, and 4 of Futurama today.  Best Buy has them for 20 bucks each this week!


----------

